# hair bows on chihuahuas?



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Has anyone ever been able to put a bow on their chihuahua, long or short?*



Its a long story but I will soon be mommy to another chihuahua.

This new baby is going to be my fourth chihuahua but my first long haired chi. 

I know long hair chihuahuas don't get much hair on their heads but I was 

wondering if anyone has managed to a bow on their chihuahua.


what type of bow was it? Barrette, clip, rubber band, velcro
what type of bow would you recomend?
did the dog mind wearing the bow?
did it seem to bother them? or take them time to get used to it?
was it hard to remove?

and PLEASE feel free to add any comments or opinions on bows. Im really on the fence about the whole idea.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

My girls are short coat, I never could get bows in their hair. I do have 2 pink bows that have rubber band around them and I place them on their ears and if they stay it still (Which is hopeless lol) the bow will stay but it's hard lol I don't like tying rubber bands to their ears. As soon as they do a head shake the bows go flying lol. Other than that, I never could with my girls.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh I guess I should have read that it was a LC chi.

I know for a SC like my Godric infant bows will stick to him (the kind with the natural sticky glue for babies first pictures) - strange that we found that out haha.

I think as far as bows go they're more trouble than they're worth. I have a client that buys barrettes for her yorkie, yet complains that she gets them out and chews on them ?


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

My sister has a yorkie and she puts little rubber bands and barretts in her hair to keep it out of her eyes. I think if you get your puppy used to them right away, they will not bother them.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

You can get some tiny ones with velcro on them in Claire's they are meant for babies but they will work.....

and no Rico never did it although I did make him try on a bikini once to see how it would fit one if the girls..lol


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have tried with my LC Oreo but her hair is not long enough on the top of her head and by her ears where it is long enough looked really stupid with a bow. My SC have hardly any hair at all so nothing for them lol.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont with my Lc`s.. they have enough hair on their ears but i wouldnt want to, they would hate it!
At xmas i got a cute little gold flower and attatched it to their collars (which they dont normally wear but i was a 1 off!) that didnt bother them and it looked cute!! x


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't imagine Lavender tolerating a bow, even if it would stay on! ) She would have it in a flash to play with. The hair on top of her head isn't long enough, I don't think. It's very soft and silky, not easy to get a bow secured. Might manage a scarf around her neck or a necklace, but she has a beautiful "ruff" around her neck that I wouldn't want to hide. My granddaughter's Yorkie gets a bow secured on top of her head with a rubber band when she goes to the groomer, but it's hard to get out and can get tangled. My Bichon gets a nice scarf around his neck when he goes to the groomer, no bows for my boy!

Jeanette


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Iv never seen one on a Chi, I use to put them in my Shih tzus but dont bother anymore, soon as you turn your back there out, and getting chewed, also if you have more than 1 dog the others tend to pull them off, they do look cute while there in though this is Celyn with hers


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I was just wondering how a bow would look in Addy's hair She doesnt have alot of hair on her head but she has major ear fringe! I could probably clip one to the inside of her fringe.....but then it would probably bother her so much...she would have it out in seconds

Congrats on your new baby


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

My groomer will put a bow on their collars when she does them, but she's never put one on their heads!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't think I have ever seen a bow in a LC Chi's hair before...not sure the hair on their heads would be long enough.
My yorkie (lost her back in october :-( ) had the most beautiful long silky coat...stunning...it was hard work but worth it...she had over 50 bows and clips..she had very long hair on her head....my LC Chi's hair is much less work though I have to say.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldnt have thought you would have enough hair to put a bow in. I know Adam doesnt have enough, not that he wants a bow anyways!LOL
Closest Ive gotten is sticking xmas pressie bows onto their heads for a photo op!


----------

